# Chattahoochee Floor Removal



## Variable (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all, I am trying to figure out what the best way to remove this kind of flooring is. Chat stone is basically small river stones, epoxied together over concrete slab. Ours has taken a beating down here in Florida, and it now has to go. The pebbles are starting to come loose all over the place, and we are ready to replace it with something more durable and easier to maintain. Out contractor has told me that we would save about $1500 bucks if I remove it myself. So here I am.

Can I use a floor or paint scraper for this? An air chisel might work too, but looks time consuming. Any ideas you can provide will be much appreciated.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Once the epoxy has broken down a floor scraper usually removes it with little effort.


----------



## Variable (Nov 22, 2005)

The guy at the equipment rental place suggested a chipping hammer for the job. It worked out great. It was hard work, but the removal was easier than I thought.


----------

